# Help find drivers



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the chipset and how been trying to find drivers for about two hours now.
Can anyone help me find some for a sound card?
thanks
Integrated Realtek ALC888S high-definition audio with 7.1-channel audio support, S/PDIF (Sony/Phillips Digital Interface) support


----------



## soflanetworking (Jul 7, 2011)

what is the operating system?


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

windows 7 pro sp1


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 7, 2011)

Whats the motherboard make and model?


----------



## soflanetworking (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/

click HD Audio codec, agree, and download the one for Windows Seven


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

The full specs
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/7/2011, 13:20:47
       Machine name: GRANDAD-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer                 
       System Model: Aspire M1610
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3072MB RAM
          Page File: 1399MB used, 3670MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
       Manufacturer: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
          Chip type: SiS672 series
           DAC type: Internel
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6351&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_10
     Display Memory: 312 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 248 MB
      Shared Memory: 64 MB
       Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: W1942
         Monitor Id: GSM4B6F
        Native Mode: 1440 x 900(p) (59.887Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: SISGRUMD.dll,SiSClone.dll,SiSFunc.dll,SiSKrl.dll,SiSGlv.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.5290 (English)
     Driver Version: 7.14.10.5290
        DDI Version: 9Ex
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 6/21/2011 07:55:20, 3654656 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71ED9-2011-11CF-4167-942CB1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1039
          Device ID: 0x6351
          SubSys ID: 0x0C9E105B
        Revision ID: 0x0010
 Driver Strong Name: oem2.inf:SiS.Mfg:SiS6350:7.14.10.5290ci\ven_1039&dev_6351
     Rank Of Driver: 00F62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_B 
   Deinterlace Caps: {BF0537E8-CD1C-42AA-831A-8567DE8FD576}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBLineReplicate 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBLineReplicate 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {BF0537E8-CD1C-42AA-831A-8567DE8FD576}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBLineReplicate 
                     {BF0537E8-CD1C-42AA-831A-8567DE8FD576}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,X8R8G8B8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBLineReplicate 
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0C9E&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0C9E&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0C9E&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Logitech Mic (IM/Connect))
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 80768 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1039, 0x7001
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/14/2009 00:51:05, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ Microsoft Hardware USB Mouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00CB
| | Location: Port_#0002.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_045e&pid_00cb
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 24064 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 55808 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:51:00, 25728 bytes
| | Driver: ipcoin815.dll, 4/13/2011 15:02:36, 395672 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Microsoft USB Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 (IntelliPoint)
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00CB
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00cb
| | | Upper Filters: Point32
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: point32.sys, 4/13/2011 15:02:36, 40984 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:45:08, 26112 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:44, 41552 bytes
| | | Driver: wdfcoinstaller01009.dll, 4/13/2011 15:02:36, 1461992 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 00:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 00:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 53120 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 3.3 GB
Total Space: 71.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3160815AS ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 66.2 GB
Total Space: 71.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3160815AS ATA Device

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 450.4 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Seagate Desktop USB Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM_GH15N ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 108544 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_0F\3&21436425&0&19
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 258560 bytes

     Name: SiS PCI Express x1 Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_00\3&21436425&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 153984 bytes

     Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_0F\3&21436425&0&18
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:51:14, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 258560 bytes

     Name: SiS PCI Express x16 Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_00041039&REV_00\3&21436425&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 153984 bytes

     Name: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6351&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_10\4&3A8641D0&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SISGRKMD.sys, 7.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:20, 466432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SISGRUMD.dll, 8.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:20, 3654656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SiSClone.dll, 7.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:19, 655360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SiSFunc.dll, 7.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:19, 212992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SiSKrl.dll, 7.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:20, 5632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SiSGlv.dll, 7.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:19, 4080128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SiSCo.dll, 7.14.0010.5290 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:19, 6656 bytes

     Name: SIS AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0003&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&21436425&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisagpx.sys, 7.02.0000.1230 (English), 6/21/2011 07:55:15, 58400 bytes

     Name: SiS PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_01\3&21436425&0&15
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:45, 12368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 132992 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_1183&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:45, 12368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 132992 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8024&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_00\3&21436425&0&60
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 164864 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0968&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&21436425&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:20:43, 13888 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7502&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_00\3&21436425&0&78
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 108544 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0671&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&21436425&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_00\3&21436425&0&1B
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 22:29:03, 258560 bytes

     Name: SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0191&SUBSYS_0C9E105B&REV_02\3&21436425&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSGB6.sys, 2.00.1039.1680 (English), 7/13/2009 23:02:53, 48128 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Logitech Mic (IM/Co,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Mixed capture,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Logitech Mic (IM/Connect),0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect,0x00200000,0,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

I am downloading the codec and will give that a try.
I will tell you if fixed thanks 
It will not install because windows blocks it from installing.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like all that Acer has is XP and Vista drivers. Could try the Vista driver and see what happens.
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_m1610.html#driver


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Looks like all that Acer has is XP and Vista drivers. Could try the Vista driver and see what happens.
> http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_m1610.html#driver


I have already tried I get failure to install with acer drivers.


----------



## soflanetworking (Jul 7, 2011)

Ryan Stephens said:


> It will not install because windows blocks it from installing.



It says the driver has not been certified?  what is the error?


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah it is the driver has not been certified. Do you know how to sort it
Thanks


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

The acer drivers are just install failure.
And the realteck is driver is not certified.
Any idea of how to resolve this?
 I have tried running it as a admin and a admin through CMD


----------



## soflanetworking (Jul 7, 2011)

I am assuming this is 64 bit Windows 7, because of your error.


    Disable User Account Control (UAC) and reboot;
    Go to Start and type cmd in the search box;
    Right-click on cmd.exe (should be at the top of the list) and select Run as administrator;
    In the newly created command prompt box, type the following and press enter:
    Code:

*bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS*

         Note: DDISABLE is NOT a typo!
    Go to NGOHQ.com and download the latest Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider (DSEO) ;
There is no need to install the app, just copy it to a safe location and run it;
    Click next and please take your time to read the license agreement, then click 'Yes';
    Select Enable Test Mode and click next;
    Now select Sign a System File and click next;
    In the text box, type the path and name of the file (see the example included), then click on OK to sign the driver;
        Note: see below if don't know what files need signing.
    After being told that the file was signed successfully, continue signing the other files (if there are any left) and then reboot;
    Your driver should now load successfully and you may now enable UAC!

The original instructions can be found here
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic127187.html


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks I will try.
it is a 32 bit machine
I signed the certificate file in the zip is that ok.


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Jul 9, 2011)

Fixed with Beta 6.0 drivers and thanks

just in case anyone has the same problem.
http://www.mediafire.com/?wjk5dzdzwok


----------

